

A must-watch video. Woman hears her own voice for the first time. - jeggers5
http://mashable.com/2011/09/30/sloan-churman-deaf-hears-voice/

======
smoyer
It's amazing how beautiful people can be when they're that full of joy. Thanks
for the pick-me-up on this Friday afternoon (for me anyway)!

